# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Как ты тут оказался?

## Милая Кися

Я вот просто загуглила "как убить себя" пролистала чуть-чуть и наткнулась на этот форум

----------


## White_Gargouil

В моем случае - стечение случайностей. Я даже не заметил, как это произошло. Сначала просто блуждал по Ютубу, словно сомнамбула, и блуждания эти совершенно незаметно привели меня к старому выпуску некой телевизионной передачи, где вещалось про Синего Кита. Помнит ли кто-нибудь эти занятные игрища, хм? Пробуждение несчастных детей в 4:20, господипомилуй. В общем, я на этой китовой теме чуть задержался, прочел парочку статей и интервью.. И в поисках наткнулся на определение "суицидальная тусовка". Слово "тусовка" меня весьма взбудоражило, столь давно я нигде не тусовался. Ха_ха. В общем, данная цепь событий привела меня на сию страницу: http://wikireality.ru/wiki/Суицидальная_тусовка 
... где меня и ждала судьбоносная ссылка на данный форум. Зашел я сюда, поглядел/посмотрел, вроде как уютненько, в меру активненько. Ну и в предвкушении, что братья по несчастию примут меня радушно и позволят разделить с ними наше всеобщее горе, я остался. И пребываю -пока что- в довольствии. 
Случайны ли случайности? Кажется мне, я уж давно подсознательно искал подобного общества. Жалею даже, что волею фортуны присоединился столь поздно  :Frown:

----------


## thevoidwalker

Красиво тут. Прямо вернули 2007.

----------

